# willing to donate eggs in return for treatment..anyone no were this can be done



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

hi girls...

i am willing to egg share in return for ivf treatment...does anyone no were this can be done...

i privatly had icsi before unfortunatly we miscarried at 7 wks and funding is  our problem now but because we got 17 eggs i am willing to egg share as i would also like to help some other couple in the process...

many thanks girls...im just impatient and understand what everyone is going through  

loadsa love xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

I've PM'd you hun!


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

A lot of fertility clinics offer an egg share program.

The GCRM (Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine) in Glasgow has one.  All you will have to pay for is the cost of the drugs.  The recipient pays all the other IVF costs for you.

GCRM is a fabulous place and it isn't far from Glasgow Airport.

Good luck.

Val x


----------



## lisaanddavid (Aug 30, 2007)

hi val


thanks so much for your reply,i was speaking to them today by telephone and am really considering them as an option


thanks again,i wish you the best of luck xx


----------

